# The Ark. Oct 2014



## cunningplan (Oct 6, 2014)

After seen a few from here and mickynuts great photos from the other day, I just had to go here!! we were nearby after another local place was a no go  we ended up here. we had met mockingbird just up the road and made our way in. The place is huge and downstairs the darkest place I have tried to take photos of (How micky took his! I don't know  )
I really could have done with more time here but the light was going quickly and the others were leaving in dribs and drabs and guess what?? only for the second time ever I got lost and could not find the exit  in the end I had to phone naked for someone to come and get me out 

Full set here
https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/sets/72157648001671100/





















































































































That's that then, another long day trip but with 5 out of 7 no goes didn't help but what we did made up for it.
Don't know if this is OK, but anyone thinking of going to Packington Hall farm, should know its been bought, the land around the place has been cleared and work has been started on site.

yawning might be popping in with her photos soon


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 6, 2014)

Some bloody nicely lit shots mate, good to meet up again despite your group having fails and myself arriving late, shame I had to make a vast exit an leave you all alone lol but 4 hours drive back was a nightmare as it was lol

Is that a tin of pineapples I see


----------



## yawning_cat (Oct 6, 2014)

Having also seen this around various forums, I jumped at the chance with the invite from cunningplan to join in on visiting this amazing place, it really is a rabbit warren and sort of reminded me of a level from the silent hill game. Thoroughly enjoyed this one as it is so vast, I know I missed stuff in all my excitement and turned in to a bit of a tourist 
















Noticed these on every door, which led me in to reading up on some beliefs and practices, pretty interesting stuff.










Obligatory selfie


----------



## brickworx (Oct 6, 2014)

Like the burnt book shot and the piano selfie...do you play? stance looks quite good


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 6, 2014)

Brilliant set Mad  looks like I also missed a thing or two  and what were you doing in the mens toilet??


----------



## tumble112 (Oct 6, 2014)

Great stuff from both of you, every report from here shows up new things.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 6, 2014)

Excellent stuff from both of you..glad you all got to see it...it really is a fantastic place and I really loved it here.considering I was not bothered about going..it was so much better than katies..well done..oh and I did long exposure shots down there with torch lighting


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh and it is bigger than you think.like a little maze


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 7, 2014)

Both sets of pics are great. Im glad you got to see this place, it really is nice to walk around. I would like a revisit tbh. Thanks for sharing your photos!


----------



## yawning_cat (Oct 7, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> what were you doing in the mens toilet??



Thats what I do . . . . . . . . . mwhahahaha.


----------



## jhluxton (Oct 7, 2014)

Some more great photos. Saw a bit of flashing going on in there the other night.

I did notice one showed a book on a chair which appeared burnt around the edges. 

I wonder if this was saved from a fire they had on the premises in the early 1960s or just some scumbags trying to cause some damage?


----------



## nutnut (Oct 7, 2014)

Lovely that!!


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 7, 2014)

jhluxton said:


> Some more great photos. Saw a bit of flashing going on in there the other night.
> 
> I did notice one showed a book on a chair which appeared burnt around the edges.
> 
> I wonder if this was saved from a fire they had on the premises in the early 1960s or just some scumbags trying to cause some damage?



It was packed away in a cupboard, I took it out, stuck it on the chair and put it back after.


----------



## Dugie (Oct 8, 2014)

Nice CP some crackers there mate. Great place this. I need to go back as my daughter wants to have a look around.

Dugie


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 8, 2014)

Stunning shots guys. Keep promising myself I'll get up there one day - and hopefully Katie will open her doors again soon.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 8, 2014)

LittleOz said:


> Stunning shots guys. Keep promising myself I'll get up there one day - and hopefully Katie will open her doors again soon.



Will have to be hopeful about Katies. That one has been sealed up good atm from what i hear


----------

